# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Tychy [Ville De Lattaquie]

## BEN BRUCE

TYCHY ναυπηγησης 1988 στην πολωνια που ανηκει στον ομιλο Ευγενιδη το καλοκαιρι σε μια επισκεψη του στον Πειραια

----------


## pantelis2009

Το TYCHY στις 07-11-2011 στο ΝΜΔ. Για το φίλο BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

TYCHY 02 07-11-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> TYCHY ναυπηγησης 1988 στην πολωνια που ανηκει στον ομιλο Ευγενιδη το καλοκαιρι σε μια επισκεψη του στον Πειραια


Φίλε Ben είναι σίγουρο ότι τους ανήκει; Εγώ χρονοναύλωση πιστεύω έχουν αφήσει κ το πολωνικό όνομα που αν δεν κάνω λάθος σημαίνει γαλήνη.
Εξ άλλου ο Ευγενίδης είχε από παλιά σχέση με Βορειοευρωπαίους. Εδώ μάλιστα τους Πολωνούς τους πρακτορεύει κιόλας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πλοιο δικο τους ειναι το ονομα TYCHY ειναι μια πολης στην πολωνια, εκει που φτιαχνουν και τα FIAT PANTA ,500 κτλ. το οτι κρατησαν το ιδιο ονομα ισως να φταιει η διπλη εννοια του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το πλοίο κατά το shippax ανήκει ακόμα στην Polish Ocean Lines κ τελευταία είχε ναυλωθεί στην Μed Cross Lines μιά εταιρεία που κάνει Ιταλία-Λιβύη.Πολύ δουλειά έχει πέσει γιά την ανοικοδόμηση της Λιβύης,ειδικά οι Τούρκοι έχουν πάρει χοντρές δουλειές.
Το αδελφό WLOCLAWEK πήγε γιά σκραπ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Στοιχεία Πλοίου
  Τύπος Πλοίου: Ro-ro cargo
  Έτος κατασκευής: 1988
  Μήκος x Πλάτος: 148 m X 23 m
  Ολική Χωρητικότητα (GRT): 15652, Χωρητικότητα (DWT): 8044 t
  Ταχύτητα πραγματική (Μέγιστη / Μέση): 10.1 / 9.6 knots
  Σημαία: Panama [PA] 
  Διακριτικό: 3EYL8
  IMO: 8302284, MMSI: 373897000
  Τελευταία Γνωστή Θέση
  Περιοχή: Aegean Sea
  Γεωγρ. Πλάτος/Μήκος: 35.5629° / 26.2239° (Map)
  Ταχύτητα/Πορεία 9.8 knots / 128˚
  Τελευταίο Γνωστό Λιμάνι: PIRAEUS

  Πληροφορίες Ταξιδιού (Τελευταία Λήψη)
  Βύθισμα: 6.5 m
  Προορισμός: TRIPOLI
  ETA: 2013-03-26 12:00
  Πληροφορία Ελήφθη: 2013-03-24 10:12 (0d, 2h 24min πριν)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/gr/...px?imo=8302284

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η Niver Lines ναύλωσε 6 μήνες κ το αδελφό DIVIO.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο είναι δεμένο από προχθές ανάμεσα στο ΝΜΔ και στο μόλο ΔΕΗ, εκεί που δένουν τα RO/RO. 
Φίλος καπετάνιος μου είπε ότι έφερε στρατιωτικά οχήματα. Κανένας που να το φωτογράφησε??????
Εδώ το TYCHY όταν στις 06-04-2012 έβγαινε από το ΝΜΔ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα.

TYCHY 04 06-04-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.

IMG_0012.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 20/02/2016_

----------


## andria salamis

Να πω οτι κατέπλευσε δευτέρα 1-2-16,ξεφόρτωσε,δεν είδα τι,και έδεσε για συντήρηση το έβαψαν,οπως ειδαμε στην φωτο του φιλου Γιώργου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φέρει το ιστορικό σινιάλο του Βερνίκου-Ευγενίδη το οποίο,οι περισσότεροι από εσάς δεν θα το προλάβατε,κάποτε κυριαρχούσε στο λιμάνι όταν τα καράβια της εταιρείας έκαναν Νότιο Αμερική.

----------


## proussos

DSCN7403.jpg

*Το M/V TYCHY στο Σαρωνικό στις 26/07/2012 με πορεία για Δραπετσώνα.
Πλοίαρχος ο Cpt Δημήτρης Ταμπαξής.*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ που βρισκόταν, πέρασε ...φάτσα απέναντι, και πλέον βρίσκεται πρυμοδετημένο στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας δίπλα στο ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ Ι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τελείωσε με τις εργασίες συντήρησης, και σήμερα το πρωί άφησε τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας για την ράδα του Πειραιά, όπου αυτήν την ώρα κάνει πετρέλευση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To πλοίο πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στα ελληνικά αφού ανήκει πλέον στον όμιλο Ευγενίδη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό τον καιρό δουλεύει Σάφαγκα,Αίγυπτος -Ντούμπα,Σ.Αραβία στην Ερυθρά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έφθασε στον τελευταίο του προορισμό,Αλάνγκ.Τώρα πλέον το ιστορικό σινιάλο του Ευγενίδη δεν υπαρχει σε κανένα άλλο βαπόρι.

----------

